# To cover or not to cover...



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

I've had my Kindle for two weeks now.  I didn't buy the extended warranty with my original purchase because I wasn't sure if I would be keeping the Kindle or returning it.  Duh!...I can't believe that I ever considered not keeping it...but whatever....it was love at first read.  

I ordered a Borsa Bella bag for it Monday (I've been lurking here for about 3 weeks...and have read the stellar reviews of these bags).  I'm going to purchase the extended Kindle warranty for it tomorrow.  My question is this.  I bought the side zip Borsa Bella bag that will hold a kindle with a cover.  Although I don't currently use a cover.  Should I buy a cover?  Does a cover add protection?  If you think it will add more protection when traveling I will go ahead and purchase the cover at the same time as the warranty.

Opinions on covers adding protection?

Opinions of the Amazon cover?

Thanks in advance,
A Lurker Turned Poster


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi & welcome to KB!!  I have the Amazon cover & am pleased with it.  I love the way it holds my K2 in place & it's light & easy to hold when reading.  I believe it does protect the Kindle when carrying around


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have to admit that I'm quite partial here, but... not only do you need a cover, you actually need an Oberon - even though you may not know it yet  !

I have been through one Amazon cover, one M-Edge Prodigy (wasn't a 100% on either of them) and finally gave in to an Oberon. And OMG, I never want my Kindle in anything else than its Oberon Fern Forest! It sits very nicely in my hands, with a not too heavy but substantial weight, the leather is gorgeous to both eyes and touch, and my Kindle is very well protected: I just throw it in my purse/bag and it goes everywhere I do .

But seriously, if you plan on traveling with your Kindle, you simply can't go wrong with a cover!


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

If you carry your Kindle around I would recommend a cover to protect the screen.  It is a very thin layer of glass on the screen and if something jabbed at it through the BB bag it could still be broken.  A cover generally adds some stiffness and shock absorption in front of the screen to protect it.  In addition it is added protection when it is just lying around the house to protect against accidental bumps and since it is attached and stays on while you read you won't be tempted to leave it off.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My Kindle goes everywhere I go. I have kids, cats and dogs. I'm also a KLUTZ. That means I need a cover, or 3 or 4 for that matter. LOL! I just feel that my Kindle is safer in the cover.


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone here to cover your investment. The added protection provides you the peace of mind, should your kindle accidentally fall off a desk, side table, etc. With this in mind, the Oberon cover with it's side latching system will ensure that the cover will take the impact instead of the kindle, as opposed to the Amazon cover where, although the leather is nice and sturdy, you will be taking a chance of not having the front cover open up and preventing the kindle to fall face first onto a hard surface. This is coming from someone who had started off with the Amazon cover first and just recently replaced it with an Oberon, which also provides you with many color variations to choose from. 

BTW, I also had purchase a side zipping Borsa Bella that was originally bought to fit the kindle with the Amazon cover, and happily found out that it also fits my kindle with the Oberon cover as well. I guess you could say, when it comes to protecting investments, you can't go wrong with overkill. LOL.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome and we are happy that you are posting! I agree with everyone else, buy you a nice cover for protection. I am partial to Oberon also but we all have different taste. 

If you haven't made an intro on the Welcome/Intro Board please do. You will receive a warm welcome.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Even if you want to read without a cover, I do recommend that you have one for storage, for the reasons everyone else has mentioned.  However, either a book style cover or a well padded case is probably sufficient; you don't necessarily need both.  Like many others here, most of the time mine is fully protected in an Oberon, and my BB bags are just added insurance.  A cover with a closure of some sort and a little extra space around the edge will provide the most protection, but there are certainly plenty of options out there.  

If you ordered the standard side zip BB bag, it's sized to hold the Kindle in a cover.  A naked Kindle has a little too much room to move in there by itself; the bag also is only lightly padded, and I don't consider it to be enough protection alone when I'm carrying my K2 around.  The BB "naked Kindle" bag has extra padding and some on this board are comfortable using it as is.  I opted to add a piece of craft foam with a stiffener to be on the safe side when carrying the Kindle alone.  

Congratulations on your new purchase!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, definately need a cover.  Not only does it protect the screen but also the corners in the event you might drop your K2 (gasp).  There are a lot of different opinions on which cover is best but I believe if you read the threads on covers there is enough info to let you know which one might be best for you.  There are a lot of factors to think about when purchasing covers not the least is cost and that is across the board, so could be a major factor in any decision of which would be best for you.  I have found that part of the fun in "dressing" your Kindle is the hunt for just the right "outfit", skins, covers, bags, cases.......  The list goes on.  Have a great time and welcome to KindleBoards.


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes definately get a cover.  I look at my kindle as an investment and something I can't live without now (dag on thing is addictive within 5 minutes of getting it  ).  Especially if you are traveling that extra protection just gives you piece of mind. Not to mention our Kindles are happy when they are dressed and have different outfits for different occassions.


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you so very much for all of the opinions....I will be ordering a cover today as well as the extended warranty.

Now I just don't know which cover.....Amazon or the very beautiful, very highly recommended Oberon?  Decision's...decisions.....

Thanks again....Tami


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Just to add one more thought to the thread on cover or no cover...

I have a cover that I bought to protect my K2 in my purse (CaseCrown padded with memory foam) that I have been using all the time and have decided that even when it is sitting on a table it needs protection from passersby and my pets. So now I have an Oberon cover on order for use at home.

Having said that, I do use the K2 with no cover as well. I recently started back to using my treadmill (which I absolutely hate doing) and have found that an hour on the treadmill whips by if I am reading. I don't read DTBs on the treadmill because it does not have a stand and I find my arm gets tired holding it. The K2 is absolutely perfect uncovered for this use. It is light and I can "turn" the pages one-handed. It's awesome that way! Perfect use. A cover would make my arm tire.

One little note, though -- should you use a Kindle while working out, I strongly suggest you have a skin on it! Icky to get sweat on the Kindle.  The Decalgirl skin worked just great.

EllenR


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

PaWildWoman said:


> Now I just don't know which cover.....Amazon or the very beautiful, very highly recommended Oberon? Decision's...decisions.....


There are other options as well. I love my Austen cover (the frog print) from bobarra:

http://www.bobarra.com/


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My mom uses her K2 while on her treadmill and has doubled the amount of time she's walking.  
deb


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

I was quite the Nervous Nellie until my cover arrived and I could safely tuck my Kindle into it.  I went with the M-Edge and I really like it.


----------



## kendall83 (Apr 10, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't buy one just because it's a little cheaper.  I did that and bought the Amazon case and now it just sits in the drawer.  As soon as a saw Oberon I had to have one and now I'll probably buy another (they're sooooo beautiful).  Get the one you want the fist time.  I wasted $30 on someting collecting dust.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the only question is which cover, rather than if you should get a cover - and make it a good one (Oberon).    My first Kindle was in my backpack with a thinner cover and something got pushed into the screen within my backpack.  After replacement money later for my crunched screen, I would love to be able to get a titanium case for my Kindle to protect the cover.  (I have since taken the plunge and sold my K1 to buy my K2.)  I've finally broken down an ordered an Oberon cover after the wonderful enablers here showed plenty of photos of Oberon's gorgeous wares.  Good luck in picking the one (or more) that's perfect for you.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

kendall83 said:


> I wasted $30 on someting collecting dust.


Sell it here on the Buy/Trade/Barter board.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes to the cover... And like others have said, do spend a little more to get a high-quality one (Oberon or M-Edge), you won't be sorry.

No to the extended warranty. Such things are very rarely worth the money. Your Kindle is covered by a one year warranty against defects, etc.

Having a cover will be a better "extended warranty" than the Extended Warranty


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes a cover is needed. Luckily K1 came with one and used that for awhile. Although you may handle you kindle with care someone people may not. As of....My big bro dropped my kindle onto tile while out of its cover on the day I recieved it. that incident ended up cracking a corner of my K1. Mom knocked it from the coffee table.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> There are other options as well. I love my Austen cover (the frog print) from bobarra:
> 
> http://www.bobarra.com/


I just received mine too and I love it!! After emailing with Andrea at the Bobarra, I decided on a custom cover that she had which is in the Thoreau Style, but it has the Austen print in a subtle pink and green. The outside of the case is outlined in a brown leather (?) and the inside is a dark brown seude with pockets on the left and 4 elastic bands on the right to hold my K2. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! It holds my K2 firmly, and feels great in my hand when I fold back the front of the cover to read one handed.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Neo said:


> I have to admit that I'm quite partial here, but... not only do you need a cover, you actually need an Oberon - even though you may not know it yet !
> 
> I have been through one Amazon cover, one M-Edge Prodigy (wasn't a 100% on either of them) and finally gave in to an Oberon. And OMG, I never want my Kindle in anything else than its Oberon Fern Forest! It sits very nicely in my hands, with a not too heavy but substantial weight, the leather is gorgeous to both eyes and touch, and my Kindle is very well protected: I just throw it in my purse/bag and it goes everywhere I do .
> 
> But seriously, if you plan on traveling with your Kindle, you simply can't go wrong with a cover!


I could have written this word for word, right down to the Oberon Fern Forest! And I totally, 100% agree!!!!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

My kindle has been in an Amazon cover and I like it. The hinges hold well. But.... after viewing all the beautiful Oberon Covers I finally ordered the Creek Bed Maple large journal cover. My amazon cover will fit inside that. At some point rumor has it they are going to make some new blue covers at Oberon, so I will then order one and use my "Journal cover" as a journal.
Kdawna


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the Amazon cover....I'm going to use it for a few days and If I like reading with a cover better than naked...I'm going to look into an Oberon and return the Amazon cover.

As for the extended warrenty....I bought it.  I like that it extends it to two years.  And has 'accident' coverage.  I just don't know how long the battery is going to last or how much is will cost to replace.

This is the first time I have bought a warrenty....ever.  

Thanks for all the reccomendations.  Tami


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I really think a cover is a great idea


----------

